# Republicans Need To Move On From Trump; Article Linked From The Federalist



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Would love to hear what you Republicans think after your read the article below from The Federalist...

https://thefederalist.com/2021/01/11/republicans-need-to-move-on-from-trump/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The headline....



> Republicans Need To Move On From Trump
> Trump is too unstable to lead a viable Republican coalition. For the GOP to win elections, it needs someone more competent and moral than Trump.


So, the same thing they said about him 5 years ago.

I stand with the guy who has stood for me.
That man is President Donald J. Trump.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Due to the fact that @Kauboy is looking for the exact reason to ban my sorry ass, I'll not respond. If I did respond, it'd be full-blown Army talk.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Due to the fact that @Kauboy is looking for the exact reason to ban my sorry ass, I'll not respond. If I did respond, it'd be full-blown Army talk.


Seriously, I thought of you when I posted this article/started this thread.

So @Kauboy be damned...lets hear your thoughts...:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That man seems to be of the impression that we want to KEEP the GOP.
I want to lay them 6 feet low.

He's right. Trump is NOT the choice for the GOP. He's the choice for people who want to fix what's wrong with the GOP.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Trump Not Resigning, Will 'Not Leave the Public Stage at All:' Gaetz

President Donald Trump has no plans to resign and remains the most powerful, most influential Republican, Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) said late Sunday.

"I spoke with President Trump today. He's not resigning, and he is not leaving the public stage at all. Donald J. Trump remains the inspirational leader of a loving and patriotic movement. People who believe that America's best days can still be ahead, people who support law enforcement, and who need to stand together and fight against a radical left-wing agenda that it appears that Joe Biden intends to usher in with unified control over the government, with the House and the Senate," Gaetz*said on "Fox Report Weekend."

"President Trump continues to be the most powerful, the most influential Republican on the planet Earth. It's my expectation that while he'll be leaving the White House in several days when his term is lawfully complete, he will continue to weigh in on matters that are important to the tens of millions of Americans who voted for him, who believe that this election process that we went through in 2020 still deserves more scrutiny and who expect that there will still be a constituency of people fighting for the America First agenda," he added.

Democrats as well as several Republicans have called on Trump to resign. Some are pushing Vice President Mike Pence and the Cabinet to remove Trump via the 25th Amendment, though a source close to Pence told The Epoch Times he doesn't support that proposal.

House Democrats are planning to try to impeach Trump. House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) told colleagues Sunday night that the party will proceed with bringing impeachment legislation to a vote.

Gaetz said impeachment would be unnecessary and divisive, noting that just nine days remain in Trump's term.

"It's only being done because Democrats want to keep the focus on President Trump," Gaetz said. "You would think that with just nine, 10 days left in the Trump presidency for this term, you would have Democrats eager to focus on what Joe Biden would be bringing to the country, his exciting picks for the cabinet, but, you see, they have to continue to hold together a very fragile coalition by maintaining the focus on President Trump."

Trump has supporters in Congress, but is receiving criticism from a growing number of Republicans. Sen. Pat Toomey (R-Pa.) on Sunday said the president committed "impeachable offenses" and other GOP lawmakers have criticized his actions and words last week.

But Rep. James Comer (R-Ky.) on Monday said Trump's policies "are the future of the Republican Party.

"I believe that we need to become more of a blue collar party, more of a worker party. We need to still embrace our conservative values, especially our conservative social values. But we need to be a party of unity, we need to be an inclusive party, we need to attract more minorities to the Republican Party, and if we're going to grow, we're going to have to be a big-tent party," he said. "But consistent on our conservative ideology and focus on trying to help working Americans, forgotten Americans. Trump's base is the future of the Republican Party."


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

For having a PhD in political theory the guy sure sounds like a rambling buffoon. How quickly the idiot forgets all the great things the man did and sacrificed for this great country. 

The one thing the moron didn't say is who will take his place. Can't think of one so calling republican. That will draw thousands to a rally from every corner of the country. 

He should focus his efforts on dealing with the lying, cheating, no holds barred liberals. That have learned how to get away with election fraud, treason and murder to gain control. Just how and who will be able to overcome that little issue??


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't think he'll run again but I do believe he is going to be VERY influential in politics...if he lives and stays out of jail.

You can take it to the bank that those "republicans" who threw him under the bus...will wish they hadn't.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Republicans need to freakin embrace Trump or they will find themselves on the exterior looking in for a long time. 

I remain absolutely convinced some democrats got together when Reagan buried them and joined the R party with the intent of destroying it from within. This includes McCain, Romney and others. They are now striving to divide the party between Trump and so called R that don’t like Trump. I personally liked Trump and cared none about the errors he has made both personal and professional. We all get seem to caught up in failures and ignore overwhelming success.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Republicans need to freakin embrace Trump or they will find themselves on the exterior looking in for a long time. 

I remain absolutely convinced some democrats got together when Reagan buried them and joined the R party with the intent of destroying it from within. This includes McCain, Romney and others. They are now striving to divide the party between Trump and so called R that don’t like Trump. I personally liked Trump and cared none about the errors he has made both personal and professional. We all get seem to caught up in failures and ignore overwhelming success.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I’m looking forward to the day Don JR runs for POTUS.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I'm looking forward to the day Don JR runs for POTUS.


JR in 24. works for me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I'm looking forward to the day Don JR runs for POTUS.


POTUS? Why in the Hell would he or any other patriot run for that office? We are now beyond that. We need a leader and he'd be a good one, but commo has been cut. Tech Bastards have the edge.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> JR in 24. works for me.


It doesn't matter for whom you vote. We now know this.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> It doesn't matter for whom you vote. We now know this.


Yup not anymore apparently. Seems something should be done about that eh!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Trump has done nothing illegal!

Trump has done lots to make america safe, secure, and help grow the job base


If they rounded up pelosi and shumer at 3Am some night I would applaud


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Yup not anymore apparently. Seems something should be done about that eh!


Yes. Something should be done about it. The limbs of the DC cherry tree limbs aren't decorated. If only we had a leader to tell us to start decorating.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The republican party is dead, not that they haven't been for while now. Future elections? Not hardly.The Socialist have the play book and know they will not be challenged by the courts. The sheep will be told they are voting but they won't have a any choice in the matter. Leadership will be key but I don't believe Trump is the answer, sorry, just don't see it. One thing is certain, going forward you can be sure the left will move against anyone willing to step up on the right.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not sure of the author....

“You can easily vote your way into Socialism, but you must shoot your way out.”


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> It doesn't matter for whom you vote. We now know this.


Yep the only thing voting does is tell the globalist who they need to target.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Trump has done nothing illegal!
> 
> Trump has done lots to make america safe, secure, and help grow the job base
> 
> If they rounded up pelosi and shumer at 3Am some night I would applaud


I want it done in broad daylight. I want to watch them perp-walked right to their jail-cells!! And then we can all take bets on how much time it takes for the cameras to mysteriously quit working, the jailers to become negligent, and the lights go off, and they all "commit suicide"...... They all have dirt on Hillary.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

“It matters not who votes, only who counts the votes.”
Joseph Stalin


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

If not Trump, then who? There is virtually no one to go to, no one to follow; and Trump jr. is the only one that I can think of. And that article is by a guy that wants to save his own skin, more than to show the way.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I'm looking forward to the day Don JR runs for POTUS.


Eric for Mayor, 
Ivanka for the Senate,
Don Jr, for Governor

Make NY sane again!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Eric for Mayor,
> Ivanka for the Senate,
> Don Jr, for Governor
> 
> Make NY sane again!


I see where you are going with that.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> The republican party is dead, not that they haven't been for while now. Future elections? Not hardly.The Socialist have the play book and know they will not be challenged by the courts. The sheep will be told they are voting but they won't have a any choice in the matter. Leadership will be key but I don't believe Trump is the answer, sorry, just don't see it. One thing is certain, going forward you can be sure the left will move against anyone willing to step up on the right.


This is pretty much it. You're right on in that the GOP is dead. I think the article was nothing ore than establishment GOP BS. Pure and simple.

Trump was/is the lightening rod that brought out the true conservatives. Right or wrong.. we are united in conservatism and right now, the leader is trump. Will another leader take over? Maybe.. I'm thinking DeSantis in Florida right now but we have years to go. If we ever will win an elections since the communist now know they can cheat and get away with it.

Trump will be around for a very long time. He's started to open the curtains and expose the fraud of the GOP.

The GOP, as Dan Bongino said, saw this happening and didn't do a damn thing. They are worthless.. they just want their careers.

Now because of that we have to deal with the communist and it won't get better.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

At this point it is SO MUCH bigger than the election being stolen. It should be obvious to anyone with a few brain cells, that the fate of entire world has been handed over to Nancy Pelosi and Chucky Schummer. The Left have been flexing their muscles and are showing what evils and crimes they are capable of. The unholy trifecta of Big Tech, Big Media and the Liberal Left is a reality.


I don't know if Trump meant to or not, but he exposed these people for what they really are. I just hope more people come to their senses and realize it too !


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Without even reading the article, I agree 100% that he is poison in the GOP's well. A lot can/will change in the next four years but today I'd say the best chance to reclaim the WH lies with a Cruz/Crenshaw ticket.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> This is pretty much it. You're right on in that the GOP is dead. I think the article was nothing ore than establishment GOP BS. Pure and simple.
> 
> Trump was/is the lightening rod that brought out the true conservatives. Right or wrong.. we are united in conservatism and right now, the leader is trump. Will another leader take over? Maybe.. I'm thinking DeSantis in Florida right now but we have years to go. If we ever will win an elections since the communist now know they can cheat and get away with it.
> 
> ...


What's getting to me is that nearly all of the folks I thought supported freedom are seeming to cave in to socialism. One guy said we can change it in the next election. HAS NO ONE BEEN PAYING ATTENTION? Sheesh. Most think life will go on as usual. It's almost like 2020 never happened.

We have been told the old normal is gone and to look forward to the new normal. The new normal scares the :vs_poop: out of me. We've been warned they are coming after our guns. We have been warned that the reset is coming. We have been warned that many will lose their jobs to automation. They started the ad campaign in 2017. Do most people have a case of cranial/rectal inversion? Or is this just a simple case of bad things happen to other people but not to me? Maybe a good part of the population wants to live on Mars.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The GOP is on notice, if they cant see it, oh well..
Trump will definitely be known as the great agitator. He stirred the pot, exposed the shit on the bottom..


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

You should listen to Dan Bonginos last show on rumble. He lays it out and the republicans pretty clearly.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In a few months you will never hear Hillary's email , or her part in the Russia scam mentioned again. Not one world of Bills trips to the island. Hunter Biden who? What hard drive. Not a mention of Biden's China money.
The move to take the 2nd will be in full force of your own safety. 1st is already going down fast. But what the heck Amazon is cheap, facebook is fun. Twitter is all facts Goggle is harmless. 
You will like it for awhile by the time you wake up to late.
Trump tried to wake you up but easy path won out. China is moving in to the White house. Already owns most of the DNC.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

@Interceptor crazy how much on the same page both you and I are with SHTF these days.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> @Interceptor crazy how much on the same page both you and I are with SHTF these days.


It's there and easy to see. TPTB have not hidden it. Most overlook it thinking no way. Surprise, surprise, surprise!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> It's there and easy to see. TPTB have not hidden it. Most overlook it thinking no way. Surprise, surprise, surprise!


Most people think, or would prefer to think, things will go on as before and that this too shall pass. History says otherwise. It's been over 70 years since our last world changing event, we are due.


----------

